
Fission Fragment Nuclear Propulsion Variants and Technical Details - markwaldron
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/09/fission-fragment-nuclear-propulsion-variants-and-technical-details.html
======
kristianp
I like this. It's a design that doesn't require fusion power and has very high
specific impulse. I imagine it would be perceived as dirty though.

